# Pm storm



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

any plans to spend the holiday on the river you might just as cancel. Basically no power in lake and mason counties. River nasty and rising. Trees down every where. Drove up this morning with boat. Driving home now to exchange for chainsaws tractor and trailer. Can’t even imagine how many trees are in the river


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Were you able to get back there?

Good Luck, brother!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Our neighbors in Irons just told us about the power outage. My dad is heading up with generators tonight. Sounds like the power will be out for several days. Great Lakes Energ is reporting 83% out of power in Lake County


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> Were you able to get back there?
> 
> Good Luck, brother!


. Nope. Going to spend tomorrow cutting our way in. Plugger is going to help us with his tractor. Good friend in deed


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

uh oh, my weekend may be changing fast.


----------



## DPCustomFlies (Jul 2, 2018)

Our place in Sable Township was hammered. were not heading up this weekend.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Any info as to damage in the Baldwin area. cant head that way until after work and my paranoia is getting the best of me. hoping no damage. but will need to clear the freezer either way.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

BMARKS said:


> Any info as to damage in the Baldwin area. cant head that way until after work and my paranoia is getting the best of me. hoping no damage. but will need to clear the freezer either way.


Relax. It is what it is. That’s why you have insurance


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

My uncle just got to his cabin, which is next to ours. He said we better bring chainsaws. We have a huge tree down in our yard, but luckily we don't have any damage to the cabin or garage. My uncle had his entire patio set destroyed by a large tree limb that fell on his deck. He said it looked like a war zone when he drove past Emerson Lake.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Emerson lake was ugly for sure. Our cabin is not very far from there


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

It's been a long time but I can remember going into Mapleleaf the day after a tornado had hit there. It was pretty crazy with trees down in every direction.

Good luck and God bless those who have been affected and dealing with the clean up.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

It took us a day and half to cut our way into the cabin after that straight wind event!!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

WOW! Glad I wasn't camping near there...


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

My place is safe. Baldwin got tore up. Hopefully everyone else is as lucky.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Baldwin has no power. 

I read Indiana and Tennessee are sending crews to help with power. I think it said they have 1500 guys working on getting power restored across the area.


So regarding the river, after a storm like this, who usually clears a path down river? Im imaging its no easy feat and would require some time and man power considering the river miles and the type of obstructions. I wouldnt mind helping out on something like that it would be kind of enjoyable but Im not close by.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I am just going to say this. I have “some experience rowing adrift boat and a little cutting out passage”. Their is no way in hell I am going to float the river for a while. A couple of the best passage clearers I know are still in Alaska. Let the water drop and let those with the expierence work on the river. 


Clum said:


> Baldwin has no power.
> 
> I read Indiana and Tennessee are sending crews to help with power. I think it said they have 1500 guys working on getting power restored across the area.
> 
> ...


am am


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That’s gonna hurt a lot of fisherman during the height of the season.

That picture Mike posted, is that at your place?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> That’s gonna hurt a lot of fisherman during the height of the season.
> 
> That picture Mike posted, is that at your place?


Not sure where Mike took that picture but our drive has that and some even larger, much larger!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rowing over a forest takes a very special skillset


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> Rowing over a forest takes a very special skillset


...and your oars or paddles need to be much longer!

Glass half full? The Farmers Almanac is saying there's a cold winter coming this year. Lots of firewood can't hurt!


----------



## Pelican257R (Apr 7, 2015)

Heaven forbid that we lose more lives from guides with $$ in their eyes, or ten foot tall youngsters trying to clear a path. I'm afraid that will happen.
Please be ultra safe !!


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Until September 10 you need a permit to float the pm


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

brian0013 said:


> Until September 10 you need a permit to float the pm


Look I'm not trying to argue with you, or derail the thread, but you are incorrect. 
In the link you posted it lists the access that require you to have a pass. Any usfs sites. Notice how m37 and sulak are not listed. That's because they are state owned, and do not require the pass. It had been covered here before and members have contacted the rangers to verify this. So if you want to float it there are options of places to go. But it is a navigable waterway. And you can always be there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Probably not navigable at this time, permit or not


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah I'm wondering how bad it is. Fortunately I'm not one of those ten feet tall youngsters mentioned before, so I won't know until it's cleared I guess. No one has been down?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

From looking at the river at Riverman’s place, I highly doubt any of is passable, maybe below Custer.

I would motor up and not obligate myself to a float and not be able to get out.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> Look I'm not trying to argue with you, or derail the thread, but you are incorrect.
> In the link you posted it lists the access that require you to have a pass. Any usfs sites. Notice how m37 and sulak are not listed. That's because they are state owned, and do not require the pass. It had been covered here before and members have contacted the rangers to verify this. So if you want to float it there are options of places to go. But it is a navigable waterway. And you can always be there.


Yep.
I have a big issue with the remaining 12 permits available for that stretch because the canoe liveries eat them all up... Once and sometimes twice a year a group of us do the m37 to green cottage trip and the first year they had the permit requirement I called 2 weeks in advance to buy 16 permits for a bachelor party and was told there were zero available. So the day of the bachelor party my group showed up at the m37 launch without any passes and it happened to be the first and only time in about 20 trips I've ever seen a ranger there checking permits. When she asked for our permits I told her that we would be getting out of the river on private property and she just explained we could not exit at green cottage, yada, yada. We did have access to get out on private property but the plan was to go to green cottage and we did. It was a risk but at the time I was willing to go in front of a judge and explain the situation where there was an attempt made to pre buy the permits. I doubt it would have made a difference and the fines would have been applied. Now the property owners where we can exit have enough permits to cover us not to exit. Lol


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

These are from BBT's page.
There isn't any pics on the water because they aren't going out for a few days, but just this is good enough to keep me out of there.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow hey good to know bmarks! Dose that mean if your useing those spots you don’t have to be off the river by 6pm ? Don’t worry guys don’t plan to floating it lol although I will be up to my place to check on things and I’ll be searching a different river that’s fareing better


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

dinoday said:


> These are from BBT's page.
> There isn't any pics on the water because they aren't going out for a few days, but just this is good enough to keep me out of there.


whoa


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

dinoday said:


> These are from BBT's page.
> There isn't any pics on the water because they aren't going out for a few days, but just this is good enough to keep me out of there.


All the lodges, guides and liveries will work on it, I guarantee it! Bread and butter for the next 3 months!


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Power is coming back on, I’m sure there are places with out it however.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

brian0013 said:


> Wow hey good to know bmarks! Dose that mean if your useing those spots you don’t have to be off the river by 6pm ? Don’t worry guys don’t plan to floating it lol although I will be up to my place to check on things and I’ll be searching a different river that’s fareing better


That is also correct. you can be on the river at any hour you please. as long as you are accessing it from a legal entry point. there are many spots you can enter and exit. i listed the two most popular, but there are others all the way from upper to lower river that are state owned and not regulated under those rules that the usfs has decided to enact. I do realize however they have put them in place to try to keep beer drinking, flip flop wearing, weekenders who are loud and trash the place to a minimal. but as nice quiet fisherman, i work my way around the "rules".


----------



## Swat1018 (Apr 25, 2017)

A buddy camps in Scottville for the month. He's heading up today. What's the word, is that area damaged heavily by the storm? He spends more time sitting around the campground than fishing, but I'm sure he'll be curious. I was planning on fishing the weekend of the 15th.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Most of the damage to land and river is up stream of Custer area from what I have heard.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I am pretty sure some source posted on Facebook that at least one of the campgrounds has power.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Guide boats were clearing the upper fly stretch yesterday, so it's gotta be clear at least to Green Cottage.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

FISHMANMARK said:


> Guide boats were clearing the upper fly stretch yesterday, so it's gotta be clear at least to Green Cottage.


I was told M-37 to Gleasons Landing cleared, nothing else yet.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Someone tell these people clearing to take video I want to seeeeee


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

We still dont have power in Irons.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Don’t anticipate power to our cabin for a number of days. The power line thru the river corridor is pretty much destroyed. This is south of Emerson lake basicly ground zero for the storm damage. Feel bad for a number of home owners on the lake


----------



## Pelican257R (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for all river clearance reports. Hope all doing so stay safe. Am looking forward to a scheduled guided trip on PM, but would rather cancel the trip than have anyone get hurt or worse clearing the river.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

The wife and i were at the cabin on the BSB in walkerville just south of baldwin during the storm... it was crazyyyy.. had to do quite a bit of clearing just to get out the next day.. the 2tracks were trashedd... good news is the river came up a couple feet overnight lol... prior to the storm it was veryyyy low clear and slow... after the storm it looked like a whole different river.. fulll fast and dark.. bring on the fish!! (will be after them from the shore next weekend..) Good luck and be safe all.


----------



## Pelican257R (Apr 7, 2015)

Glad you came thru in decent shape, TSniffa. I hope everyone else is getting cut out, and stayed safe.
Totally crazy weather pattern. No rain for months, then a deluge over and over, some severe storms.
We're about to get hit hard here south of Allegan.


----------



## Pelican257R (Apr 7, 2015)

NWS just cancelled the severe storm warning for here.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

riverman said:


> View attachment 328404


Just saw the usgs survey spot on the PM, seems it's running about 200% of normal, I'm guessing it's a waste of time to drive up right now?


----------



## FLORAVE (Sep 8, 2017)

strmanglr said:


> Just saw the usgs survey spot on the PM, seems it's running about 200% of normal, I'm guessing it's a waste of time to drive up right now?


One week ago today, I was unfortunately in this storm in Branch Township.

I went for 2 days of fishing, and that wasn't happening. My plan was now to help as much as I could. On day 1, I helped with taking trees off of my guide's mom's house in Baldwin. Thank goodness she wasn't hurt (1st pic). There were an undescribable amount of power lines and trees down.
On day 2, after some morning work, I was told we might be able to fish some... so we fished below Custer. You can get through to Scottville. There are new trees down, but you can get through. The river was high, but I'm sure it's down some by now. Upriver from Custer was a mess, period.

Got 1 salmon (2nd pic), lost 1, and when I left the area for home on Friday morning, I had to drive around trees and over powerlines to get to Rt. 10.

There is good info on the Lake County Road Commission Facebook page. Good luck, and I hope and pray for a quick recovery for Baldwin and area.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd be wading the branches, not main stream. Some other local rivers. Had planned on going up the next couple days. Thinking next week would be better. 

Realized a couple days ago how unprepared I am. Storms gave me a second chance.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

strmanglr said:


> Just saw the usgs survey spot on the PM, seems it's running about 200% of normal, I'm guessing it's a waste of time to drive up right now?


stay away. i just got back from doing custer to scottville, chocolate milk. pretty much chalked it up to a relaxing canoe ride that costed me way too much.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Clum said:


> stay away. i just got back from doing custer to scottville, chocolate milk. pretty much chalked it up to a relaxing canoe ride that costed me way too much.


A lot must have changed since Saturday then


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

gatorman841 said:


> A lot must have changed since Saturday then


Were you there then? Doesn't look like much has changed but it seems it's still blown out.

229% of [email protected]


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

strmanglr said:


> Were you there then? Doesn't look like much has changed but it seems it's still blown out.
> 
> Fished from 1st bridge by pm Lk to a ways up from Custer , it was high but plenty fishable. Water had a stain but could still see bottom under Custer bridge.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

I was surprised it was as dirty as it was considering the reports I had been getting days prior. We had a good rain in baldwin Tuesday morning, and I think Sunday night prior. Either way I drove up at the CFS was at 1000 or 1020, its been slowly climbing to over 1100 now. Whatever the case, there was 1 to 1.5ft viz max in that stretch. Believe me, I wish it wasnt the case.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

And here comes another round!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It seems most of the real mud comes out of the South Branch


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Shoeman said:


> It seems most of the real mud comes out of the South Branch


I agree, it almost seems to "flash flood", if you will, a little more. what i mean is it goes way up and dirty, then drops right back down. where as the main branch seems to be a little more steady in its rising and lowering. and i think that contributes to the muddy water in the bsb. i also think the river bottom and bank structure is more sandy and muddy, where as the main branch. esp above lower branch, is more gravel and clay.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

I think a lot of that mud come from black creek. Seen it plenty of times where above that is completely different water and about a mile down stream it dissapated


----------

